# Problems with Main Supply - Can anyone Help Please?



## 103650 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi

Just got back from our weekend away in Central Scotland and had a few problems with mains supply, can anyone point me in the right direction or of company based in Scotland who might be able to resolve.

1 On plugging in to shore supply the 240v the trip switch will not hold in suggesting a fault.

2 Testing that trip switch by feeding in normally, then removing the existing wires from the out side and replacing them with wires to another appliance it locks in and all seems well - suggesting that the switch is ok

2 Start the Onan generator and it supplies all the RV outlets both 120v and 240v working quite normally.

3 Whilst the generator is running the 240v trip switch will lock in but the moment the generator switches off it trips out again.

4 Can hear the relay on the 120/240 transformer locking in when generator is started!

Because of the nature of the problem (12v/120v/240v generator/transformer etc)I am not sure who to contact to check it out, up here in Scotland.

Any help would be much appreciated

Cheers


Derek


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Derek

Spotted this posting looking all sad and lonely so here my tuppence for what its worth!!

1st thing unplug every single appliance both 110 & 230

Connect h/u

If trip stay on plug in each appliance one at a time and check for tripping. This will tell you if its a simple appliance fault or something more sinister!!

If it still trips with everything unplugged call an electrican any electrican thats got a clue will have the right testing equipment to quickly trace and rectify the fault.

Dont be daunted by the different systems. The 12 volt stuff shouldnt trip anything out especially if it runs ok on the genny so you can dis**** that staright away. The 110volt stuff probably wont bother it either its more often than not the 230 volt stuff that sets trip switches off.

Dazzer


----------



## 103650 (Mar 29, 2007)

Dazzer - Thanks for your thoughts and advice,
left the Rv on the site last weekend because we are going back there again this weekend - so have had loads of time to consider.

I thought I actually disconnected everything whilst there but have just remembered the fridge.

However if everything was working with the generator on I am assuming that the problem lies on the mains feed in (maybe to the transformer) rather than the ring main, am I correct in assuming that the genny would have tripped out?

Have spoken to a couple of electricians up here and after a sharp intake of breath said that it was not a job for them, but will keep trying. Having just completed building a house up here, I know that trades people up here are amazingly busy with work coming out of their ears (we offered a plumbing contract on our house to small company last year worth about £18k and they said they were only interested in larger contracts!!!!)

Can't wait till Friday to get back to it and see if any of your ideas work - once agin many thanks and if anyone can suggest a willing electrician within 100 miles of Edinburgh I would be most appreciative - if not I need to head back South to catch up with some of the guys who have worked on my RV's before

Cheers


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I am no sparky but have you tried a new cable?mine was damaged causing it to trip,(this may be of no use whatsoever)
terry


----------



## 103650 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for that - it happened to be a new cable so I borrowed another - same problem

However you have prompted me to think of checking the blue union on the vehicle itself!


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you mean your tripping at the supply post? If so quite a common occurrence >CLICK HERE<


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Layspark On mine the mains feed goes straight into the RCD and then to the change over relays, if the genny is not running it then returns to the MCB's and into the RV. 

If the genny is running the mains are isolated and the genny feeds the MCB's direct, but it does not go through the RCD.

Your RCD will detect a very minute earth leakage fault, your MCB's only detect and operate if more power than they are rated at, passes through them. so it would appear you have an earth leakage fault, which as dazzer says could be an appliance or even excessive moisture inside one of your sockets.

If you have removed all your appliances and its still tripping I would disconnect the 110v tranny to see if its the 110v or the 240v side which is causing the problem and then take all the socket fronts of and check the wiring. Earth leakage faults can be a pig to find sometimes.

Olley


----------

